# S.S. Chuck Key



## Old Iron (Sep 4, 2011)

To help DaveH be happy ## I figured I do something to show some machining. I think the last thing I did was the same thing, Only kind out of steel instead of stainless.

I had gotten this chuck from Jeff at Tools4Cheap prolly 3 years ago for the other 13" South Bend I was working on. But it was well worn so when I saw this one on E-Bay i got it for 610.00 and its in a lot better shape.

Before I left to go to Norfolk VA to pick it up I ordered a CXA tool post for it. I changed over the stuff I had rebuilt for the other one and added the taper attachment. I was just fooling around on it and decided to build a extra chuck key. The only thing I had big enough was some 308 Stainless Steel so I used that. Mite have to make another one to match. 

Didn't think about pictures till I read what Dave had to say. Now I need some 3/8 S.S. Round.

Paul


----------



## bcall2043 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job and it won't rust.

Seems like us hobby machinist are always fixing machines or making tooling for them.

Benny
In middle Tennessee, USA


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 24, 2011)

If I hadn't been given the stainless I mite not have then either. When you get metal for free you make things you wouldn't normally make.

Paul


----------

